# Jean Guyot music is by far so incredible, you should investigated this gentelman



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Cinquencento did a fabuleous Job but beside this cd and his chanson on another Hyperion im not aware of other cd or lp, i feel shameful ,not to know, or these cd are the sole Guyot devoted cds on the martket his music elegant charming, beautiful, spiritual.

Trust me, and if your not religieous , i would says this is a master of vocal music you may enjoy the harmony and slight dissonance in his work,.

Anyone has obscur Burgundy franco-flemish to present me beside him i dont know , try me, i have a weak spot for 16 century.


----------

